# YouTube Not Working!!!



## luth316 (Jul 30, 2004)

Comcast Xfinity cable modem went out the a few days ago and was replaced with a new Motorola SB5101 cable modem. It is then hooked up to a wireless -N linkys router.
The wireless devices Ipad, kindle fire, cell phone, netbooks, laptop) all connect fine via the wireless connectivity.

The remaining 4 hardwired connections that go into the back of the router are then connected to the desktop computer next to the router and the remaining 3 slots are plugged into 3 ethernet plugs in a wall plate that go to various places in the house.

That being said, 3 of the Directv HD DVR's are hardwired to the internet while the 4th is connected to the internet via DECA. I can successfully "connect to the internet on all 4 receivers and can receive VOD, MRV and can connect to Pandora. But for some reason, everytime I try to view a YouTube video it says that I "cannot connect to the internet." I can do a search and come up with the results, descriptions and preview of the videoa, but the videaos will not play on any of the 4 receivers when I hit "play".

Any ideas, suggestions, etc? I have rebooted the 4 receivers, the modem and the router several times.

Everything is working fine on the computers, xbox, PS3, Roku box, etc as well.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Its a known issue being worked on by dtv


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Very true. Nothing you can do.


----------



## luth316 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the quick responses. Wasn't sure what the deal was. I hadn't seen any posts about it in the forums.......when did this start? With the new software update that I/we got a few days ago?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

luth316 said:


> I hadn't seen any posts about it in the forums.......when did this start?


*http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3022809#post3022809*

This thread contains a link to DirecTV with more info about this problem.


----------

